# Space nuts at Blue Origin



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey guys, just thought I'd post a picture I took of @garsh and @Mad Hungarian in front of Blue Origin's New Shepard in their lobby. Quite impressive!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Good to see these two guys (@Mad Hungarian and @garsh )together!

When are y'all coming to SW France ??


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Just wait until you see the real steering controls...


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Here's @garsh and I by the VAB


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

More pics!










Here is the whole crew with astronaut Frederick Gregory!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

A couple more of Blue Origin's rocket and ship.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

The Rocket Garden!


----------

